# Leica IIIf - 1952-53



## bhop (May 14, 2012)

This weekend I bought a pretty mint IIIF.  It has new leather, new curtain, was cla'd recently, barely any scratches at all.  It's damn clean.  This is my first screw mount Leica and I gotta say, even with the limitations, it's awesome and fun to use!

Here's the camera and a couple from my test roll.

(already had the Jupiter 8)



Leica IIIF by bhop, on Flickr




To The Left by bhop, on Flickr




Bikin' by bhop, on Flickr




Cone Forest by bhop, on Flickr




8 Ball by bhop, on Flickr





Palermo by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## compur (May 14, 2012)

Jumpin' Jupiter!

Nice cam and pics.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 14, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## fredjcarss (May 23, 2012)

I to have a IIIf but with the f2 5cm Summitar lens.
Its great fun to use, silky smooth, almost silent and sensual to hold. It really slows you down and makes you work at your composition (no bad thing) to geta result that you want.
When you are used to the `instant' digital age it is easy to shoot away. It has the advantage that when your right eye is on the viewfinder you can keep your left open watching your subject approach.
Try candid shots from the hip.


----------

